

Ask HN: Succes and failure - LaPingvino

Can you give an example of something you tried and failed, and something you tried and succeeded? Do you understand and can you explain why they failed/succeeded?
======
carbocation
This has been sitting around longer than most Ask threads, so I wanted to at
least offer you the following:

I think this thread is not taking off because it feels like an interview
question. And not the fun kind. So answering this question, to me, feels like
a chore. Hence my meta response.

I bet you'd get a better response with a more focused question. Maybe like:
have you ever had a startup that totally failed? If so, in retrospect, why did
it fail?

Cheers.

